#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Фонетика языка Пали

## Bahupada

Есть несколько затруднений, связанных с произношением на Пали.
Возможно, тема может быть развита прочими вопросами от других участников, изучающих язык Пали самостоятельно.

1. Ударение.
  Известны способы расстановки ударения для слов на языке Пали. Хотел бы уточнить, сохраняются ли эти способы в словоформах или же ударение сохраняется как в начальной форме.

Например, верно ли я ставлю ударения в следующих случаях?

  phala (плод) - ударение на первый слог; дательный падеж мн. числа: phalAna.m - ударение на второй слог, так как долгая A.
  gacchati (идет) - ударение на первы слог; gacchanti (идут) - ударение на второй слог, так как он долгий; gacchAmi (иду) - тоже ударение на второй слог.

2. Произношение согласных.
  Во многих электронных учебниках или просто книгах я встречаю описание правил произношения согласных примерно таким образом:

"c" произносится как в "chair" и т.д.
Вопрос такой, каким образом располагается язык при этом? Как в русском "ч", или же, как я читал про санскрит, этот звук издается задней частью языка? Аналогично и с j.

Еще есть полугласный r, который вроде бы должен быть мягким (как английский), но я так же слышал много вариантов (разве что кроме французского) - не только применительно к Пали, но и к некоторым цитатам на санскрите от индийских носителей языка. Например, как почти русское жесткое "р".

В общем, было бы неплохо иметь для себя некую цельную картину одной из школ Тхеравады, где прояснены эти моменты, чтобы придерживаться этого в будущем.
Надеюсь на помощь.

----------


## Zom

Вы задайте этот вопрос на форуме Ассаджи - dhamma.ru

----------


## Паскаль

В каждой стране произносят по-своему. Большое количество заимствованной лексики из пали/санскрита создаёт свои трудности при прочтении. 

В статье Эйзеля Мацарда это рассматривается -- http://www.pali.pratyeka.org/

Только что увидел год создания темы((.

----------

Ittosai (21.03.2014), Ассаджи (21.03.2014)

----------


## Bahupada

> Только что увидел год создания темы((.


Да Вы не расстраивайтесь  :Smilie: . В такой мало освоенной еще области, как русскоязычная буддология, ценные дополнения уместны и желанны в любое время.

----------


## Кхантибало

Готовлю новое издание сборника текстов для декламации, нужно уточнить несколько вопросов.

1. Короткие гласные a, i, u перед двойной согласной и перед финальной анусварой произносится как долгие
2. Буквы о и e всегда долгие, но перед двумя палийскими согласными или финальной анусварой они становятся короткими 

Это правильно?

В новом издании сборника я хочу выделить жирным те гласные, которые будучи короткими читаются как долгие и все долгие o и e. Прочие долгие гласные выделены не будут.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Сборник печатать будете? Дело хорошее, можно еще подкрепить аудиофайлами, которые выставить в нэте.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

еще, к сожалению, часто заменяют (наверно для облегчения набора?) букву ä на а.
вот, что мне в работах Gombrich'a нравится, так это педантичное сохранение этой звуквы в терминах.
А есть где аудиофайл с начиткой палийского алфавита (или набора звуков, наверно так правильнее сказать, учитывая, что своего собственного алфавита у пали не было предусмотрено)?

----------


## Кхантибало

> Сборник печатать будете? Дело хорошее, можно еще подкрепить аудиофайлами, которые выставить в нэте.


Будет файл для скачивания и все желающие смогут себе распечатать. Использоваться будет в нашей общине на занятиях вместо двух сборников, которые сейчас.
По поводу именно издания трудно говорить, хотя есть же вот "молитвенник буддиста" - кто-то ведь издал этот убогий перевод с потерянной диакритикой и Будда знает какими переводами.

----------


## Кхантибало

> еще, к сожалению, часто заменяют (наверно для облегчения набора?) букву ä на а.


Правильно так: во многих изданиях палийскую диакритику вообще отбрасывают или пали записывают кириллицей. Я видел в одной такой книге как горе-переводчик anicca (аничча) транслитерировал как "аникка"...




> вот, что мне в работах Gombrich'a нравится, так это педантичное сохранение этой звуквы в терминах.


Что за работы, где посмотреть?




> А есть где аудиофайл с начиткой палийского алфавита (или набора звуков, наверно так правильнее сказать, учитывая, что своего собственного алфавита у пали не было предусмотрено)?


Есть же правила чтения и много аудиозаписей, по которым можно научиться декламировать. Нужно отметить, что азиаты часто читают пали по правилам своего языка, что вносит некоторые искажения. Меньше всего искажают ланкийцы, у них единственное искажение в том, что если слово заканчивается на короткую a, они произносят его как "э".

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

по поводу Gombrich, у него не переводы молитв, а работы по сингальской буддологии.

думаю, что сингальский язык, единственных , который наиболее близок к языку магадхи (а соответсвенно и пали), из сохранившихся ныне национальных (государственных) языков мира. Предки сингальцев -из северно (-восточной?) индии
все остальные, южнобуддийские языки (бирманские, и тд) вообще, из другой оперы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2015)

----------


## Кхантибало

> 1. Короткие гласные a, i, u перед двойной согласной и перед финальной анусварой произносится как долгие
> 2. Буквы о и e всегда долгие, но перед двумя палийскими согласными или финальной анусварой они становятся короткими


Реализовал этот алгоритм (ух, непростой), натравил на Дхамманияма сутту, зацените:
http://www.theravada.su/node/881

жирным выделены гласные, которые читаются как долгие, хотя палочки сверху у них нет.

----------

sergey (02.06.2015)

----------


## Кхантибало

> 2. Буквы о и e всегда долгие, но перед двумя палийскими согласными или финальной анусварой они становятся короткими


Однако настораживает, что в словах āhuneyyo pāhuneyyo dakkhiṇeyyo e слышится долгим, хотя стоит перед двойной согласной в закрытом слоге:
ā+hu+ney+yo 

дост. Анандаджоти пишет:



> Only one letter is used to represent the sounds e & o, which are normally pronounced long as ē, & ō. Before a conjunct they are normally pronounced short as ĕ, & ŏ, although it appears to be the case that when these vowels appear in sandhi before a double consonant, they retain their natural length, and should be pronounced as such, so that in jarādhammo 'mhi, we should read jarādhammō 'mhi.


Но здесь (āhuneyyo) вроде не сандхи. Conjunct, о котором он пишет - это что? Связующая согласная в сандхи?

----------


## sergey

> ... зацените:
> http://www.theravada.su/node/881
> жирным выделены гласные, которые читаются как долгие, хотя палочки сверху у них нет.


В принципе для  чтения вслух/декламаций наверное полезно, спасибо.)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Conjunct, о котором он пишет - это что?


Conjunct consonants

----------


## Vladiimir

Consonants unseparated by a vowel are called *conjunct consonants*. (Astadhyayi of Panini)

----------

Ассаджи (03.06.2015), Кхантибало (03.06.2015)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Consonants unseparated by a vowel are called *conjunct consonants*. (Astadhyayi of Panini)


Ну понятно, т.е. двойная согласная (кроме предыхательных палийских согласных, являющихся одной буквой).

Интересно что при записи пали сингальским алфавитом они иногда различают долгие и короткие о и e. См. "Воспоминание о Сангхе" здесь:
http://buddhisthomage.blogspot.ru/20...to-sangha.html

ඒස භගවතො සාවක සcඝෝ ආහුනෙය්යෝ  පාහුනෙය්යෝ  දක්ඛිනෙය්යෝ අcජලිකරණියෝ  
ēsa bhagavato sāvaka saṅghō āhuneyyō pāhuneyyō dakkhineyyō añjalikaranīyō
(интересно, что в Дхаджагга сутте написано dakkhiṇeyyo añjalikaraṇīyo - n церебральная)
Так что тут всё чётко - короткий и длинный e стоят правильно.

и вот тут
https://www.facebook.com/notes/theji...21751404593269
භවතු සබ්බ මංගලං රක්ඛන්තු සබ්බ දේවතා
සබ්බ බුද්ධානුභාවේන සදා සොත්ථි භවන්තු තේ
Bhavatu sabba maṅgalaṃ rakkhantu sabba dēvatā
Sabba buddhānubhāvēna sadā sotthi bhavantu tē

в sotthi o короткий.

а вот долгий о там же:
සබ්බේ බුද්ධා බලප්පත්තා පච්චේකානඤ්ච යං බලං
අරහන්තානඤ්ච තේජේන රක්ඛං බන්ධාමි සබ්බසෝ
Sabbē buddhā balappattā paccēkānañca yaṃ balaṃ
Arahantānañca tējēna rakkhaṃ bandhāmi sabbasō

Значит общий алгоритм правильный, хотя на сандхи надо всё равно посматривать.

----------

Vladiimir (03.06.2015), Ассаджи (04.06.2015)

----------


## sergey

> Consonants unseparated by a vowel are called *conjunct consonants*. (Astadhyayi of Panini)


Если перевести на русский, то получается что-то вроде: "Согласные, не разделенные между собой гласными, называются соединенными согласными." Определение Панини, я бы сказал, не противоречит здравому смыслу. ))

----------

Ассаджи (04.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если перевести на русский, то получается что-то вроде: "Согласные, не разделенные между собой гласными, называются соединенными согласными." Определение Панини, я бы сказал, не противоречит здравому смыслу. ))


Ну, это перевод. У Панини, понятное дело, своя, очень специфическая терминология.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Определение Панини, я бы сказал, не противоречит здравому смыслу. ))


А разве должен был противоречить? Он ввел термин. Определил его. Все становится ясно и понятно. Как мы видим, вопросы по поводу термина у людей вполне могли возникать (см. выше).

----------


## Кхантибало

В сборнике текстов Дхаммают
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...t/chanting.pdf
Сказано ещё, что ay тоже является долгой гласной. Однако в учебниках пали я такого не встречал.
Это какая-то особенность тайского чтения?

Там же в примере, в слове jinendaṃ слог nen предлагается считать долгим, хотя по идее он короткий (e перед двойной гласной).

Тем временем, я закончил работу в части пали в нашем новом сборнике
http://www.theravada.su/node/1033
Перехожу к выверке перевода.

----------

Ануруддха (09.08.2015), Ассаджи (08.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир А

Касательно фонетики.
В языке пали априори нет русских звуков Е, В, Х. Первое - нужно произносить как Э, второе - как W, третье - как резкий краткий выдох, либо вообще не произносить. Также долгота многих слогов не обозначается в существующих в транскрипциях, но она должна быть. Поэтому большинство русскоязычных монахов и мирян декламируют пали с грубыми ошибками.

----------


## Ассаджи

Тексты декламаций с аудиофайлами:

https://dhamma.ru/paali/chanting/chanting.htm

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Тоесть можно в фонетике пали вполне оперировать, не только долгими и краткими гласными, но и понятием тяжёлых и лёгких гласных (слогов).
Тяжёлыми будут: гласные перед анусварой, перед h, длинные гласные(втом числе: е ; о) , гласные перед соединёнными несколькими согласными(причём даже если между ими в записи пробел), ну и гласная в конце строки (если надо ритмики).
Остальные гласные - лёгкие.
Классика.

----------

Ассаджи (14.02.2018)

----------


## Ассаджи

Произношение палийских слов:

http://www.aimwell.org/pali.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Произношение палийских слов:
> 
> http://www.aimwell.org/pali.html


Да вполне явно действуют классические правила тяжёлых(гуру) и лёгких(лагху) гласных, которые на наш слух воспринимаются как ударные и безударные. Какраз те правила, что я выше написал.
например:
*E*v*a*ṃ 
G*a*hapati
*Ā*cariya 
Abh*i*ññ*ā*
(жирным выделил тяжёлые гласные)

А в звуковых файлах в Вашем сообщении выше, ещё лучше это слышно:

(Y*o* s*o*) bhagav*ā* ar*a*h*a*ṃ s*a*mm*ā*s*a*mb*u*ddh*o* 
Sv*ā*kkh*ā*t*o* y*e*na bhagavat*ā* dh*a*mm*o* 
Supaṭip*a*nn*o* y*a*ssa bhagavat*o* s*ā*vakas*a*ṅgh*o* 
...
https://dhamma.ru/paali/chanting/cha...m#_Toc43875178

----------

Ассаджи (14.02.2018)

----------


## Raudex

некоторые соображения по национальным произношениям Пали

----------


## Ассаджи

> некоторые соображения по национальным произношениям Пали


Мазард тоже пишет о подобном:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post661633

----------

Raudex (06.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

> Мазард тоже пишет о подобном:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post661633


Спасибо. Прочитал в своё время, интересный текст, но автор акцентирует внимание на исследовании проблем чтения, это не всем интересно, а детально различия перечисляет не полностью.

----------


## Bhikkhu_sitala

Привет всем кто помнит, и прошу прощения за многолетнее молчание или не активность на этом благородном форуме. 
По поводу данного топика хочу выразить своё видение или понимание того как правильно читать слова Паали. По моему это не важно как прочитать, а важно с каким пониманием смысла читать. Ввиду того что язык не был прописным, грамматику языка уже составили комментаторы более поздних времён, основываясь на чтение текстов. Если искать в самом каноне, то нигде не найдёте правил чтения того или иного слова, но в комментариях они уже есть. 
С уважением

----------


## Raudex

> По поводу данного топика хочу выразить своё видение или понимание того как правильно читать слова Паали. По моему это не важно как прочитать, а важно с каким пониманием смысла читать.


Вообще то важно. В описании Паритт мы находим, например, вот такие слова: 

_Yassa kassaci, mārisa, bhikkhussa vā bhikkhuniyā vā upāsakassa vā upāsikāya vā ayaṃ āṭānāṭiyā rakkhā suggahitā bhavissati samattā pariyāputā....
Если какой-либо монах, монахиня, мирянин или мирянка выучит наизусть эти защитные строфы Атанаты, и научится точно воспроизводить их..._
DN-27
Это могло бы вызвать разночтения. Что означает фраза _точно воспроизводить_?  Однако выше в сутте идёт сам текст Атанатийа Паритты, где мы видим имена будд прошлого. Имена (!), а не понятия. Всё таки произносить имена собственные и просто понятия - не одно и то же, понятие можно передать своими словами, но имя должно быть прочитано фонетически точно, иначе возможно не будет понятно о ком речь. Если Петю назвать Васей, он не отзовётся  :Smilie: 



> Ввиду того что язык не был прописным, грамматику языка уже составили комментаторы более поздних времён, основываясь на чтение текстов.


Пали хоть и не был, скорее всего, языком реально живым, но он создавался на основе имеющихся пракритов, семейства схожих обиходных языков, подчиняющихся примерно одним и тем же правилам и нормам. Да и вообще индоариские алфавиты - это не бином Ньютона, это довольно логически упорядоченная и предсказуемая система характерных звуков, которую до сих пор используют жители субконтинента.


> Если искать в самом каноне, то нигде не найдёте правил чтения того или иного слова,


Это верно, фонетических правил не описано, но по факту стандартом является сингальское произношение Пали. То есть языка страны, где Палийский Канон непосредственно был записан впервые, и откуда неоднократно экспортировался в страны ЮВА


> но в комментариях они уже есть.


Какое описание вы имеете в виду?

----------

Кеин (08.05.2018)

----------

